# Wanted: NWSL Sensipress with Riveter attachment and rivet punches



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Wanted: Looking for a complete NWSL Sensipress with the Riveter attachment and rivet punches. Prefer to obtain a complete set up including a variety of rivet size punches.

Anybody here on the forum with one somewhere in the back of the closet that they could pass along to me?

Needed for a scratchbuilding project I am working on.

Cliff Ward
[email protected]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff,
Micromark has a similar set of tools.
Press-It Precision Arbor/Punch Press


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the info Pete...looking at this tool by Micromark it does seem to be very similar to the NWSL unit...but does not offer a riveting attachment...it is the riveter that I am wanting the NWSL unit for.

Had one years ago for doing HO scale scratchbuilding, but passed it along to another when I moved to large scale modeling...now I find I could once again use one.....sigh.

Hopefully someone here on the forum will see this and have a NWSL set up available.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff,
NWSL still exists - one of their emplyess took it over, and the webpage still shows the riveter with a price:
Rivet Embossing Tool Set for The Riveter and The Sensipress+
Have you tried emailing them?

I have a Micromark small drill press, and I used to do rivets using the X-Y table:
MicroLux® X-Y Table Attachment


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That appears to be exactly what the words say, the "tool set" FOR the riveter/sensipress...

Not the Sensipress itself....

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> That appears to be exactly what the words say, the "tool set" FOR the riveter/sensipress...
> 
> Not the Sensipress itself....
> 
> Greg


Yes, interesting that the actual sensipress/riveter aren't sold.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I suspect that what I surmised when the company first changed hands some time ago is still the situation, a lot of old stock is being sold off, but not all products continued production.

I first encountered this when I went to order wheels for the RS-3 Aristo... they asked me what size they were, and I responded, you should already know this, they are listed on your site... they wanted the measurements from me, and then would send the same size....

So now I am becoming alarmed, and inquired about how they would just select by size, surely they realized that these wheels would be unique because Aristo used tapered axles....

...... silence ......

I thanked them for their time and hung up....

Greg


----------



## John Rosene (Mar 13, 2021)

Modified to make large sheets with rows of rivets. I’m interested in selling. message me for a price.


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you John...I have messaged you directly on this...Best Regards, Cliff


----------

